# [SOLVED] Limit of connected users in Server 2008



## skyclad4 (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi all,

I've got an HP Microserver, running server 2008 R2 foundation, and I'm using it for file sharing. All files are in a single folder with subfolders, and located in drive C.

The problem is that the server limits the number of LAN connections to it to 31. 
I've already changed the max. number of connections to the maximum, but doesn't seem to work. Network discovery and file sharing are on, firewall is off, full access rights for everyone.

The error I get when trying to access the shared folder is:
_'Microsoft Windows Network: No more connections can be made to this remote computer at this time because there are already as many connections as the computer can accept' _

Any ideas on how to get past this?

Thanks for reading and your replies


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Limit of connected users in Server 2008*

how many client licenses do you have???
it is a requirement that you have server client access licenses


----------



## skyclad4 (Jun 4, 2009)

*Re: Limit of connected users in Server 2008*

Yeap, it's the licenses for the R2 Foundation, they are only 30 :sigh:

Upgrading windows to another edition is simply impossible now.
Is there a 'trick' to get around it, and log a few more users in? 
Maybe through another server in the network, or via other account?

I don't know what exactly accounts as an open session. Is it the client user name, the client pc name, or the host account used to access the files?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Limit of connected users in Server 2008*

You need to buy more licenses. Plain and simple.
Another server, depending on cal type, will require new cals to access. A server upgrade wouldn't address your licensing issue.
Might want to go to MS licensing web page and review their licensing requirments.

Client Access License - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

